
Begley: Was Darwin Wrong About Evolution? | Newsweek Voices - Sharon Begley | Newsweek.com - mad44
http://www.newsweek.com/id/180103?gt1=43002
======
tokenadult
There are good comments about this by a biologist at Pharyngula.

[http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/2009/01/sharon_begley_how...](http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/2009/01/sharon_begley_how_could_you.php)

